# Rock's P/RR/S Part II



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

When my elbow is good I always go with Gopro's routine. The doc I've been seeing is actually doing wonders for me (go figure, with all the money I'm giving him LOL) So I'm trying P/RR/S Part II. I've pieced my program together following the mighty Ris's journal. So hopefully Eric and Pete will be in here to make sure everything is on the right page. Did first Power w/o today to see how my arm would do and I made it through!  So here we go, wish me luck with the elbow (and now shoulder)!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> When my elbow is good I always go with Gopro's routine. The doc I've been seeing is actually doing wonders for me (go figure, with all the money I'm giving him LOL) So I'm trying P/RR/S Part II. I've pieced my program together following the mighty Ris's journal. So hopefully Eric and Pete will be in here to make sure everything is on the right page. Did first Power w/o today to see how my arm would do and I made it through!  So here we go, wish me luck with the elbow (and now shoulder)!



GL !!   Let's see the workout!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Power Chest/ABS*

*Bench-*
250x1/ 255x1/255x1/ 255x1/ 255x1/ *260x1 * (barely)

*Incline DB- * 
*95x6*/ 95x5/ 95x3.5

*Decline HS-*
290x6/ 300x4/ 270x4

*Rope Crunch-*
130x10/ *150x7*/ 150x5

*Crunch Machine-*
155x7/ 155x6/ 155x5

Great Workout today!! Elbow hurts some but not like it normally would! With the BP going up was slow but I made it


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks YM!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

Good deal Rock.....I tweaked my elbow last week during the shoulder/tris session, but no biggie, I continued on with it and went on to finish the rest of my week without any problems....phew..scared me there....

Anyway Rock, I'll be by here more often as soon as things slow down some at work....Either way, keep up the good work....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Tony! Be careful with the elbow, I don't want to hear you've messed yours up as well. Sounds like you've been doing well! I look forward to you being a regular in here


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Tony! Be careful with the elbow, I don't want to hear you've messed yours up as well. Sounds like you've been doing well! I look forward to you being a regular in here


I too look forward to be here more often, as long as the kids allow it and work...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Almost got into a fight today, I was SO FREAKING MAD!!! I'm getting ready for my second set of Benching and I'm looking for 2 2.5lb plates to add on. The gym is packed so I'm walking down looking for the weights. There is a guy on the doing squats on the Smith machine and there are 2 2.5lb plates on the side of the Smith Machine (which is for anyone to take, not just whoever is using the smith machine). So I stand there for a sec waiting for him to finish so I can just be polite and ask if he minds if I take them. Well he just keeps squatting (must be doing 100 reps or something with 10lbs). So I take the plates and start walking back. He must have said something but I had my music on so I didn't hear him. I get back to the bench, put the weight on and notice movement outta the corner of my eye. I turn around and the guy is standing down there yelling "Mutherfuc*er" at me and flipping me the bird. Not really called for but I'm still a nice guy and figures for some reason he does want the weight. So I don't do my set, I take off the weight walk down to him and say "Sorry, I didn't know you needed this. Here you are" and I start to put the weights on the side of the Smith Machine. He yells back "Well I don't need them now Di*khead", slams the weight he was taking off the bar down on the ground and walks to the other side of the gym.

I was sooooo mad, but I didn't say anything. Just looked after him for a sec and bit my cheek. I'm proud I didn't instigate anything further, but what a jerk! I'm still mad when I think about that. Like he has a stockhold on all weight plates around his area or something. Oh well, just wanted to vent that.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Almost got into a fight today, I was SO FREAKING MAD!!! I'm getting ready for my second set of Benching and I'm looking for 2 2.5lb plates to add on. The gym is packed so I'm walking down looking for the weights. There is a guy on the doing squats on the Smith machine and there are 2 2.5lb plates on the side of the Smith Machine (which is for anyone to take, not just whoever is using the smith machine). So I stand there for a sec waiting for him to finish so I can just be polite and ask if he minds if I take them. Well he just keeps squatting (must be doing 100 reps or something with 10lbs). So I take the plates and start walking back. He must have said something but I had my music on so I didn't hear him. I get back to the bench, put the weight on and notice movement outta the corner of my eye. I turn around and the guy is standing down there yelling "Mutherfuc*er" at me and flipping me the bird. Not really called for but I'm still a nice guy and figures for some reason he does want the weight. So I don't do my set, I take off the weight walk down to him and say "Sorry, I didn't know you needed this. Here you are" and I start to put the weights on the side of the Smith Machine. He yells back "Well I don't need them now Di*khead", slams the weight he was taking off the bar down on the ground and walks to the other side of the gym.
> 
> I was sooooo mad, but I didn't say anything. Just looked after him for a sec and bit my cheek. I'm proud I didn't instigate anything further, but what a jerk! I'm still mad when I think about that. Like he has a stockhold on all weight plates around his area or something. Oh well, just wanted to vent that.



DAMN... you have some major patience... I got pissed just reading this!!!   (Mind you I'll a little bent today! lol)

Good for you for not stooping to the same level.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Rock


On the incline Db press is that 95 lb Db's for 6 reps or 95 reps w/6 lb. Db's ? 

J/K

How the hell do you guys get those huge DB's up into position? I could probably  do some heavy db benches but I can't get them up into the start position. I'm a wimp


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Why are you bent today Kerry? Oh and thanks, that makes me feel better. I don't know if I can put up with that again from the same guy.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

I would have killed him right there 

Someday I will be as strong as you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2004)

Good luck on the new journal Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock
> 
> 
> On the incline Db press is that 95 lb Db's for 6 reps or 95 reps w/6 lb. Db's ?
> ...


Haha, giving me grief already! LOL. If it was 6lbs I wouldn't get more than 20 reps out, HA!

It's taken alot of practice for me and I can't go over 75lb for DB Military Press. But I place the db on my thigh as I sit, and then kick each DB up with my leg and let it fall into place! And you are definately NOT a wimp!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would have killed him right there
> 
> Someday I will be as strong as you.


I felt like it Jake, I really did. But bye bye goes my clearance if something like that happened 

You were MUCH stronger than me and in a little while you'll be past me again! Makes me mad


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Things are looking good in here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good luck on the new journal Rock!


Thanks JD! Hope to see you in here  You always have good ideas.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Things are looking good in here!


Thanks, think I decorated nicely?! LOL. Thanks for dropping by. Hows everything going?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why are you bent today Kerry? Oh and thanks, that makes me feel better. I don't know if I can put up with that again from the same guy.



Ah, just had a shitty day, dealing with some personal issues but I'm great now!
Could it be because I just blew my diet and had 3 slices of pizza and two frosted chocolate squares. LMAO


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, just had a shitty day, dealing with some personal issues but I'm great now!
> Could it be because I just blew my diet and had 3 slices of pizza and two frosted chocolate squares. LMAO


Hmmmm... good thing you didn't have my weekend then (food wise) it was awful. I asked Gopro what BF % I could get up to that he can get me in competition shape in 16weeks and he said try not for higher than 12%. Whoops! LOL, I better drop about 10% here soon, LOL.

Sorry you had a crappy day, hope your having a better night!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, my night is good thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Good, hot people shouldn't have bad nights, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Power Back and Calves-

*Weighted Pull-up-*
10x1/ 20x1/ 25x1/ 25x1/ 25x1/ *30x1* (normally I wouldn't be happy with only 25lbs added on, but considering I'm also 30lbs heavier than last time I did this I'm pretty pleased! )

*Bent Row-*
205x6/ *215x4.5*/ 215x4

*Deads-*
385x1/ 395x1/ *405x1*/ 405x1/ 405x1

*Cable CG Row-*
150x6/ 150x5/ *160x3*

*Seated Calf-*
135x6/ 185x5/ *185x6*

Standing Calf-
255x6/ 275x5/ 275x5

Did 27min on Elliptical. 

Wow, great w/o. Quite a few PB's and they felt good! The Deads surprised me and I felt every lb too, LOL. I'm supposed to do 6 sets of x1, but the 5th set I did was slow and I felt my form going some. I didn't want to risk injury pushing it and my energy was going down pretty quick so I left it at 5 sets but I'm still stoked overall!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Power Back and Calves-
> 
> *Weighted Pull-up-*
> 10x1/ 20x1/ 25x1/ 25x1/ 25x1/ *30x1* (normally I wouldn't be happy with only 25lbs added on, but considering I'm also 30lbs heavier than last time I did this I'm pretty pleased! )
> ...



DAMN... great weights!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Kerry!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh, and update on the elbow. Does it hurt? Why yes it does. Is it killing me? NOPE  Doing just fine Thank you!!!  My VPX Glucosa cream came last night too so I started using that today. I'll give feedback on it when the bottle is gone.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck with the new wo Rock.  I started it about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Paynne! I like it so far! I've done regular P/RR/S a few times and had great results and I've been itching to do phase II.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Damn, your strong.  I cant believe you have put on 30lbs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, unfortunately I can't say that 30lbs is all muscle, LOL. Some of the bulks got a little out of hand if you know what I mean.  But it's coming off!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 28, 2004)

Way to go Rock   Look at all those PB's !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Gary, and I can still move my arm  Going to Doc again tomorrow for another $35 visit.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2004)

Damn Rock!  When you first started DL'ing I thought to myself he is naturally strong at deads.  Shiat!  I just started deadlifting about the same time you did, and my max is a wimpy 375  .  Great job bro!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

A wimpy 375?!? That was my max last time and I was ecstatic with it!! I started Deadlifting about 2 years ago with 95lbs  I need to be careful with them and squats though because of scoliosis. 375 is higher than alot of people can do. I read that the average man can lift 175lbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Todays Meals-

Meal 1, Pre w/o- 1 cup oats, 2tbsp PB, 40g protein, 1 cup milk

Meal 2, Post w/o/Pre cardio- 20g protein

Meal 3, Post w/o/Cardio- 1 cup oats, 40g protein, 3 strawberries

Meal 4- 1can tuna, cheese, grain roll, tomatoes

Meal 5- ground turkey and mashed yams with tomatoes/zucchini/chick peas/squash

Meal 6- 1 can tuna, cheese

Meal 7- 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Power Back and Calves-
> 
> *Weighted Pull-up-*
> 10x1/ 20x1/ 25x1/ 25x1/ 25x1/ *30x1* (normally I wouldn't be happy with only 25lbs added on, but considering I'm also 30lbs heavier than last time I did this I'm pretty pleased! )
> ...



REAL nice deads today!!  Good work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks YM, I'm real excited about it. But it took soooooo much outta me, LOL


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey rock, I just got back from a chiro appt. and apparently I have scoliosis... Jake informs me you have this too... I felt the need to come and bond with a fellow gimp! lol


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey me again, thanks for stopping by my journal... how does your scoliosis affect you David?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey rock, I just got back from a chiro appt. and apparently I have scoliosis... Jake informs me you have this too... I felt the need to come and bond with a fellow gimp! lol


Hey I just saw this. Of course I responded in your journal


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey me again, thanks for stopping by my journal... how does your scoliosis affect you David?


I love it when you stop in here  For me it gives me postural problems (my right shoulder hangs lower than my left), Headaches, Neckaches, need to be careful when running/deadlifting/leg press/ squats/ etc... I just have to adjust my posture and everything continually.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi there Rockie!!  Geez you are strong!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Saph! Your sexy!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

No weights today, off day. But I did do 47min on the elliptical for cardio. Only having one meal with carbs today and that was breakfast. No weights=little carbs.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I love it when you stop in here  For me it gives me postural problems (my right shoulder hangs lower than my left), Headaches, Neckaches, need to be careful when running/deadlifting/leg press/ squats/ etc... I just have to adjust my posture and everything continually.



Damn... this is the exact same stuff that is happening to me, don't know if you ever saw my contest pic in my gallery but it's a glaring shot of the shoulder slope!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll take a look at it when there aren't other guys around, LOL. But again, it takes constant adjustment but you can correct that problem. And the longer your doing it the more it comes natural. Look at my pics and you can tell I'm having a bit of trouble keeping everything even and symetrical. It takes alot of looking in the mirror and asking other people to correct you when youi let it slip.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Rock, I hope you don't mind.  I found your analogy of food being fuel so on the money, that I put it in my sig as a quote.....

Thanks for making it easier to view foods....


----------



## Paynne (Sep 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Damn... this is the exact same stuff that is happening to me, don't know if you ever saw my contest pic in my gallery but it's a glaring shot of the shoulder slope!


That looks kinda like it's the way you're standing.   I know where you guys are coming from, my wife has a 2 foot long harrington rod in her back from scolilsis.   I saw the videotape of the surgery


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Saph! Your sexy!!


Thanks Rock!! 

I like what you wrote about food being fuel!  It is sooo true, if you think of it THAT way always, you will make wiser decision choosing what you eat.
I am doing no weights today as well, no weights=low carbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Power Delts-*

*Smith Military Press-*
205x1/ 215x1/ *225x1*/ 225x1/ 225x1/ 235x0 (but I struggled with it a good 5-7sec )

*Side Lateral DB-*
*35x5*/ 35x4/ 30x6

*Front Cable Raise-*
45x6/ *50x5*/ 50x3

*BB Shrug-*
295x6/ 315x5/ 315x5

*Decline Sit-up-*
25lbsx10/ 35lbsx9/ 35lbsx8

Went and ran 2 miles with Meghan afterwards. Great Workout, feeling it some in the elbow but all my lifts are up pretty high for me. Ran out of time for my 2nd ab exercise though.

So I'm concentrating on getting ready to do the heavy MP set. I'm sitting there concentrating and I notice movement to my left which I though was weird because there is no weights over there. Anyway I do my set, get up and walk around afterward and guess what I find? There is a card sitting next to my stuff with the name "Don" on it and a phone number. AAAAAaaaggghhhh... I'm not wearing those tight shorts again, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Rock, I hope you don't mind.  I found your analogy of food being fuel so on the money, that I put it in my sig as a quote.....
> 
> Thanks for making it easier to view foods....


Wow, I've never been quoted before. I honestly feel honored, thank you Tony!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock!!
> 
> I like what you wrote about food being fuel!  It is sooo true, if you think of it THAT way always, you will make wiser decision choosing what you eat.
> I am doing no weights today as well, no weights=low carbs


I hate no weight days! I just want to get back in the gym right away, LOL. But sometimes low carb feels good waking up the next morning and not being bloated, LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn, nice military.  Why in the smith machine?  Because of your back?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks Jake. Because I didn't have a spotter and the way our MP free weight is set up I have trouble unracking the bar when it's heavy. Too far behind the head.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Power Delts-*
> 
> *Smith Military Press-*
> 205x1/ 215x1/ *225x1*/ 225x1/ 225x1/ 235x0 (but I struggled with it a good 5-7sec )
> ...


Fantastic WO  Rock     You big sexy thing


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

OMG, I missed that!  OMG!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. Question is, how long do I wait to call w/out seeming to needy? LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Eeeewwwww haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. Question is, how long do I wait to call w/out seeming to needy? LOL



    

Nice MP's though!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks YM! Seriously though I'm a bit paranoid about going to the gym at that time in the morning now. If I get stuck during a set should I yell out for Don?

LOL I already have to miss the 8:00am w/o time because of that gay older man with the Fire Dept that attatched himself to me and starting coming to where I worked and asking why I don't call him to w/o.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks YM! Seriously though I'm a bit paranoid about going to the gym at that time in the morning now. If I get stuck during a set should I yell out for Don?
> 
> LOL I already have to miss the 8:00am w/o time because of that gay older man with the Fire Dept that attatched himself to me and starting coming to where I worked and asking why I don't call him to w/o.



When you've "GOT IT - YOU'VE GOT IT!!"   hahahahahahaha


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks YM! Seriously though I'm a bit paranoid about going to the gym at that time in the morning now. If I get stuck during a set should I yell out for Don?
> 
> LOL I already have to miss the 8:00am w/o time because of that gay older man with the Fire Dept that attatched himself to me and starting coming to where I worked and asking why I don't call him to w/o.


I was wondering if this was the same guy or not.  You need a new gym ! Or maybe not


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Tell him your not gay!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Trust me, I wish I DIDN'T have it, LOL. None of the women talk to me or leave me cards


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I was wondering if this was the same guy or not.  You need a new gym ! Or maybe not


I haven't seen that other guy for quite awhile now, thank god! And I do belong to another gym but the guys are even weirder there! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Tell him your not gay!


They either don't listen or don't believe me LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> They either don't listen or don't believe me LOL


Don't wear the pink shirt next time and maybe they will beleive !   Ok , i quit . No more teasing Rock.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't wear the pink shirt next time and maybe they will beleive !   Ok , i quit . No more teasing Rock.



... and tight shorts


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've learned my lesson with the pink shirt, but I need those tight shorts to help support my massive, shaved quads.


----------



## Paynne (Oct 1, 2004)

OMG that's too funny about the gay guy.  I had a similar problem with some old guy who's friendly to everybody, but just got a little too friendly with me and I just got the creeps. I wish he'd just stay out of the locker room, or at least not spend a 1/2 hour in the sauna where you can see the showers I have no problem with ppl being gay just stay the F$*% away from me in the locker room


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

Rock?  Rocky? 

What is it with you and the gay weight lifters?  You know what you do?  You tell them your boyfriend is jealous....hopefully that'll make them go away....or motivate them?......  

What's up Rock?  Ok, that just sounded way too Buggs Bunnyish....LOL

Man, that was a wicked workout.....Good job you hunk of a man you.....
Remember, your boyfriend is jealous....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> OMG that's too funny about the gay guy. I had a similar problem with some old guy who's friendly to everybody, but just got a little too friendly with me and I just got the creeps. I wish he'd just stay out of the locker room, or at least not spend a 1/2 hour in the sauna where you can see the showers I have no problem with ppl being gay just stay the F$*% away from me in the locker room


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

That's funny Payne!! I think I'd be taking my showers at home LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Tony, LOL, I just couldn't bring myself to do that. I'd be labeled. Actually there is one guy there that probably thinks I'm gay but I'm not going into that story right now, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh, and didn't make it to the gym today  Was soooo freaking tired at 5am, couldn't get outta bed. Got up at 7 though and ran 2 miles. So low carbs again today


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

No gym either eh?  Who did you go running with?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Meghan   We're going hiking on Monday then getting a tattoo.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

Someday I will be a pimp like you.  Both getting tats?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

She might get one of her's redone. Oh, I feel so guilty but she is pretty awesome


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Meghan  We're going hiking on Monday then getting a tattoo.


Don will be crushed !!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don will be crushed !!!!!


Haha, I thought you said you were going to leave me alone?   Being a grandpa really brings it out of you!!!  I'm going to let Don do my hair beforehand.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, I thought you said you were going to leave me alone?  Being a grandpa really brings it out of you!!!  I'm going to let Don do my hair beforehand.


That was yesterday !


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Dat true, alright get it ALL out! (That's what I said to Don) Eeeewwww, nevermind. That was too far for myself LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2004)

Maybe your next tat should read "I'm am NOT gay" .


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

3 things..... 3 pages of journal and only 3 workouts. Too much chat.   (ok that is the only bad thing)
- Rock, your military presses and Deadlifts are Out of this World man!!  And to think, I thought I was strong on military presses.  I use 90lb dumbells and thought I was a God.  Then you show up with a 225 press and humbled back down to a trainee!!!  HAHAHAHA  Great job brother.  This is what is good about journals. They are motivating to others.  Now I have set a 225 goal for myself thanks to YOU.  (high fives brother)
- Lastly umm what is this Dons number? Post it.  Ummm not like I'd ummm call it or anything....ummm it's for a friend.  HAHAHAHAHAHA
GET MORE WORKOUTS IN THIS JOURNAL BROTHER AND TELL PEEPS TO STOP WHORING IN HERE!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 3, 2004)

> Smith Military Press-
> 205x1/ 215x1/ 225x1/ 225x1/ 225x1/ 235x0 (but I struggled with it a good 5-7sec)


Damn rock, I had no idea what kind of strength you had! Are these seated Smith-machine military presses? And is 225 lbs. in just plates? Or are you counting the bar being 15 lbs. Either way, strength is phenomenal bud. Keep it up.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

Actually Mon... Rock still uses the Weider plastic barbell set but he puts ALL 43 plastic plates on the bar and it adds up to 225. He also does them seated but using a kitchen chair.  hahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Maybe your next tat should read "I'm am NOT gay" .


Not a bad idea JD, LOL. I need to get it on my forehead


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> 3 things..... 3 pages of journal and only 3 workouts. Too much chat.   (ok that is the only bad thing)
> - Rock, your military presses and Deadlifts are Out of this World man!!  And to think, I thought I was strong on military presses.  I use 90lb dumbells and thought I was a God.  Then you show up with a 225 press and humbled back down to a trainee!!!  HAHAHAHA  Great job brother.  This is what is good about journals. They are motivating to others.  Now I have set a 225 goal for myself thanks to YOU.  (high fives brother)
> - Lastly umm what is this Dons number? Post it.  Ummm not like I'd ummm call it or anything....ummm it's for a friend.  HAHAHAHAHAHA
> GET MORE WORKOUTS IN THIS JOURNAL BROTHER AND TELL PEEPS TO STOP WHORING IN HERE!!!


Thanks for stopping in here Fire, you know I've always liked you and your advice/comments. The whoring unfortunately cannot be helped, I've giving into it LOL. That's why when I do my w/o's now I bold the top so people going just for w/os can see them better. As for the MP, thanks that means alot. But it was on a smith machine so I don't know how much easier that made it (felt heavy to me but you coulda prob done it w/o a problem).


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn rock, I had no idea what kind of strength you had! Are these seated Smith-machine military presses? And is 225 lbs. in just plates? Or are you counting the bar being 15 lbs. Either way, strength is phenomenal bud. Keep it up.


Thanks Mike, nothing even close to you though. 225 is including the bar and I figured that at 45lbs. Am I wrong? Thanks for stopping in and the compliment, that's awesome coming from you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Actually Mon... Rock still uses the Weider plastic barbell set but he puts ALL 43 plastic plates on the bar and it adds up to 225. He also does them seated but using a kitchen chair.  hahaha


Alright, for this post I'm giving Don YOUR number, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Chest RR*

Chest RR

IBB-
185x5/ 165x7/ 145x6/ 135x7/ 115x11

Pec Deck-
120x15/ 120x11/ 105x12 + 4

DB Bench-
50x13/ 40x15/ 30x22

Bicycle-
0x22/ 0x14/ 0x15

Swiss Ball-
0x30/ 0x20/ 0x20

Crappy w/o. My strength goes down so much with short RI's (less than a minute) and high reps. Talk about an ego buster, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Back RR*

Back RR

Underhand BB-
165x10/ 165x9/ 165x8/ 145x7/ 135x10

CG Row Cable-
80x15/ 90x14/ 90x13

Wide Grip Pulldown-
80x14/ 60x20/ 60x19

Hypers-
15x18/ 15x12/ 5x10

Sitting Calf-
45x28/ 45x23/ 45x18

Donkey Calf-
50x24/ 50x18

Again, high reps killed me. My body needs to readjust especiall to the short RI's.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice workouts!   
High reps would kill me too... haven't done that type of workout in ages and I dread the thought of doing them again! lol
Looking good rock.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Rock

How are you liking phase 2 so far?.. I see you were setting a lot of PB's on power week, good stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nice workouts!
> High reps would kill me too... haven't done that type of workout in ages and I dread the thought of doing them again! lol
> Looking good rock.


Hey Kerry, Missed you. How are you doing? I've got 2 weeks of RR to do  Hopefully by next week I'll be doing better.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Hey Rock
> 
> How are you liking phase 2 so far?.. I see you were setting a lot of PB's on power week, good stuff


Hey Arnie, so far I like Phase II much more than phase I and I really endorse P/RR/S. Are you doing this program?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry, Missed you. How are you doing? I've got 2 weeks of RR to do  Hopefully by next week I'll be doing better.



I'm doing so so! lol  Training nights to help Rod get back in the gym and it sucks bigtime... I am finding it tough to get through my workouts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

That does suck Kerry. I can't stand w/o at night. It needs to be as soon as I wake up for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2004)

Rock your such a stud   Living your own little Soap Opera.  Got the Wife at home.  Meghan on the side.  And Two Gay men bowing down at you.

'As Rock worlds Turns'.  Please stay tuned to the Next episode, where Don and the Gay Fireman find out about Var.  All hell breaks loose


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

WoW  those are some high reps !   But you're the man , you can do it !


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Arnie, so far I like Phase II much more than phase I and I really endorse P/RR/S. Are you doing this program?



nope. Ive used GP's 1st version before though and really liked it but right now im kinda doing my own thing. Nothing special, it just a completely random type of routine, thats giving me a better oportunity to experiment with a couple things in the gym.(Variations on form, trying to learn a couple new exercises, etc..)

I hope to start something a little more "concrete" soon.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Rock, nice journal 
I have been busy getting ready for my next comp, NSW titles.
Thought my puter was gonna be ok but the cpu is fried and other things so i'm waiting for insurance to come through.
I will send you a dvd when my computer is going again 
Hope all is well and you are training hard as!!
1 word of advice, start getting ready for your comp yesterday!!! I MEAN IT!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Rock your such a stud   Living your own little Soap Opera.  Got the Wife at home.  Meghan on the side.  And Two Gay men bowing down at you.
> 
> 'As Rock worlds Turns'.  Please stay tuned to the Next episode, where Don and the Gay Fireman find out about Var.  All hell breaks loose


   The only FUN part is Meghan on the side, LOL. I'm horrible I know


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW  those are some high reps !   But you're the man , you can do it !


They are high reps and I feel such a wimp doing them LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Rock, nice journal
> I have been busy getting ready for my next comp, NSW titles.
> Thought my puter was gonna be ok but the cpu is fried and other things so i'm waiting for insurance to come through.
> I will send you a dvd when my computer is going again
> ...


HEY RIS!!!! Thanks for dropping in, can't wait to get the DVD. Yeah, GP and I talked about where my BF% should be. I'm about 20% now and he doesn't want me much over 12% by the time it's 16 weeks out. LOL, gotta lose some fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Shoulders RR*

*Shoulders RR*

*Rear Delt Cable-*
30x12/ 35x11/ 35x8/ 25x12

*Side Lateral Raise DB-*
15x15/ 15x15/ 15x14

*HS Military Press-*
100x20/ 100x11/ 70x21

*BB Shrug-*
185x21/ 185x14/ 185x13

*Rope Crunch*
100x30/ 110x25/ 110x20

*Swiss Ball Crunch-*
30/30/30


Good W/O today. Tried to up the intensity after posting in Wolfs journal and thinking about what I do. Did a lot of half reps at the end of a set and rest/pause. Felt good and felt very intense


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

Whats on the DVD?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats on the DVD?


I'm not sure but I'm thinking the competition I hope.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

Sweet.

How has work been going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

Works good, but they are putting me on Vehicle patrol in 2 weeks. No computer, No weekends, No overtime  It's supposed to be a promotion but I actually end up losing about $300 a month  So I'm kinda pissed about it.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you get to drive a humvee?  Or is it a golf cart?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

No, they give me a skateboard and a flashlight, LOL


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

Damn, those D cell mag lights can be dangerous.. dont fall off of the board, and bonk yourself.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping in here Fire, you know I've always liked you and your advice/comments. The whoring unfortunately cannot be helped, I've giving into it LOL. That's why when I do my w/o's now I bold the top so people going just for w/os can see them better. As for the MP, thanks that means alot. But it was on a smith machine so I don't know how much easier that made it (felt heavy to me but you coulda prob done it w/o a problem).



Because I don't write in journals often my friend don't think I'm not LOOKING.  I just don't post in  them just to post.  
Don't give me that much credit.  I'm not very good on a Smith Machine.  I think I'd fare much better with a free bar and I know I can't touch 225 on a free bar.  185 maybe for a couple ....if I'm lucky


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2004)

Well I'm glad your looking Fire!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Legs RR*

Legs RR

Leg Press-
470x12/ 490x12/ 520x12/ 540x11

Leg Curl-
90x12/ 100x10/ 100x9/ 90x11

Hack Squat-
70x15/ 90x15/ 90x15

SLDL- 
155x15/ 165x12/ 165x12

Leg Ext- 
50x20/ 50x20/ 50x22

Single Leg Curl-
20x20/ 40x15/ 40x12

Wow, I don't want to do legs again. That freaking wore me out. I didn't push ham exercises with the rest pause or partials because I've been having some problems, but for quads I kept doing rest pause until I could get all the reps. Burn, burn, burn... LOL And then 27min on Elliptical.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey more scoliosis questions for you... hope you don't mind?!   

Do you get treatment for yours?  What's your opinion/personal experience with chiros do you think treatment helps any?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 8, 2004)

Brit, who is that question directed towards??


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Brit, who is that question directed towards??



Anyone who will listen! lol
It was actually directed to rock but heck any feedback would be great, if you have any info spill it!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm not certain what questions have been  asked and answered already but I can tell you that I severely injured my lower back in 1989.  2 herniated disc's per doctors advise I did nothing and lived with the pain for years.  Well the damaged disc's over time let to arthritis as well as a case of scoliosis.  I never had surgery or relied on any forms of medication.  in 1994 I finally went to a chiropractor (kineseologist is a better term) that got me over the majority of the discomfort.   I say that if your not suffering from any major pains that interfere with your lifestyle do nothing.  If your suffering from lots of pain,, see a specialist.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I'm not certain what questions have been  asked and answered already but I can tell you that I severely injured my lower back in 1989.  2 herniated disc's per doctors advise I did nothing and lived with the pain for years.  Well the damaged disc's over time let to arthritis as well as a case of scoliosis.  I never had surgery or relied on any forms of medication.  in 1994 I finally went to a chiropractor (kineseologist is a better term) that got me over the majority of the discomfort.   I say that if your not suffering from any major pains that interfere with your lifestyle do nothing.  If your suffering from lots of pain,, see a specialist.



Alright, thanks for the advice. I suffer with pain on and off so I will prob seek therapy when it hurts bad enough, I have scoliosis and degenerate discs in my neck too... sometimes it causes me a lot of grief other times none.
Thanks FS.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 8, 2004)

May  I ask what you've done so far? What did the Docs tell you (if anything)?  I'm curious since they told me to NOT have surgery.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> May  I ask what you've done so far? What did the Docs tell you (if anything)?  I'm curious since they told me to NOT have surgery.



I went to the chiro because I wanted to know if he could do anything about gettting me back in proper alignment for competing purposes mainly, I am so bent! lol  My shoulders are off by nearly 2". This was when I was informed I had scoliosis, it was news to me, he also said that's why I've been suffering for years with the head and neck pain.  He said chiro and massage may help with lessening the pain etc., but not as far as straightening me out.  Nothing else was mentioned.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Kerry. Really nothing the Chiro can do for your alignment, but like your neck pain and h/a or any other discomfort you have he can really help. I see a chiro now and he's done wonders with my tendonitis also.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry. Really nothing the Chiro can do for your alignment, but like your neck pain and h/a or any other discomfort you have he can really help. I see a chiro now and he's done wonders with my tendonitis also.



Hey, there you are finally! lol
Thanks David... that's what I wanted to know. 
How are you?
I'm getting sleepy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Babe, I'm sleepy too, but got 4 more hours of work to go  Are you going to bed soon?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Babe, I'm sleepy too, but got 4 more hours of work to go  Are you going to bed soon?



Yeah, I think so... or staying up and eating candy... hmmm


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Nite babe... I'm out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2004)

Tsk, tsk. No candy there Kerry! But you can stay up and talk with me  Almost as good as candy, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nite babe... I'm out!


Nite, hopefully see you tomorrow night.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey Rock - 

Low RI workouts Suck     How long are you doing this high reps scheme??      How are the legs feeling today 

Things look good in here....I have to catch up since I've been offline for the week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey thanks YM. My legs are killing me today, LOL. I didn't get to train them last week and then yesterday was overkill. Hope I don't have to chase anyone today 

I have another week of Rep Range and then it's on to Shock week which I'll complain about even more, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Arms RR*

*Arms RR*

*Incline CG Bench-*
135x11/ 145x6/ 115x11/ 115x8

*BB Curl-*
65x12/ 65x10/ 65x8/ 45x12

*Overhead Cable Tri Ext-*
50x15/ 60x11/ 50x12

*Hammer DB- * 
30x15/ 30x12/ 25x15

*Cable kickback-*
15x20/ 15x10/ 15x10

*Preacher curl DB-*
25x17/ 20x12/ 15x13

LOL, only curling 15lbs for 13 reps and I had to keep resting for a few seconds, Haha. But my arms felt very pumped by the end of the w/o and veins were coming out. Hopefully my muscular endurance will increase or I'll get over this mental barrier I seem to have with low RI's and high reps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

Not next week but the one after Meghan is going to start going to the gym with me. That's schock week, wish it was Power  I don't know what to do with her because I know she wants to work out with me (with weights, I know what your thinking) but I don't think she should start on P/RR/S. What do you guys think?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Not next week but the one after Meghan is going to start going to the gym with me. That's schock week, wish it was Power  I don't know what to do with her because I know she wants to work out with me (with weights, I know what your thinking) but I don't think she should start on P/RR/S. What do you guys think?


You know what we think    Are you taking her just to get Don off your back, so to speak ? J/K !  Hmmmmm  Well,  does she workout with weights now ? or is she a total newbie ?  You really might want to hold off until Power week.  Your RI's will be longer and give you time to set her up on something inbetween your sets. Otherwise do your workout then help her do hers .  Just my .02


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

That might be a good idea. She doesn't do weights very much but she's excited about it. I know she's going to spend time with me in one part so I feel bad making her do things that's not with me if that makes sense. Maybe she can do a modified version of what I'm doing.

I want her to watch my back and see who's staring at me, LOL.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Not next week but the one after Meghan is going to start going to the gym with me. That's schock week, wish it was Power  I don't know what to do with her because I know she wants to work out with me (with weights, I know what your thinking) but I don't think she should start on P/RR/S. What do you guys think?



I have a similar problem with my wife wanting to workout with me.   My best advise is to go when it is not busy at all so you can setup two of the same exercises next to each other so you are not racking and unracking weights all day long.    If she is going to do shock with you - you might consider her doing only 1 set of the exercises while you do 2 sets and having her to higher reps so she is not sore for days.     Another thing that I try to do sometimes is pick 3 or 4 exercises she likes to do and perform them with her - then she'll go and jump on a cardio machine and do abs while I finish with the weights.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 10, 2004)

Workouts are looking solid rock! Keep up the hard work. 

How do you like incline CG bench?


----------



## Paynne (Oct 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hopefully my muscular endurance will increase or I'll get over this mental barrier I seem to have with low RI's and high reps.



I hear ya.  I did a wo that had some weeks of reps in the 15-20 range and it was brutal because I had never done anything in the range before.  

Wish my wife would workout with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I have a similar problem with my wife wanting to workout with me.   My best advise is to go when it is not busy at all so you can setup two of the same exercises next to each other so you are not racking and unracking weights all day long.    If she is going to do shock with you - you might consider her doing only 1 set of the exercises while you do 2 sets and having her to higher reps so she is not sore for days.     Another thing that I try to do sometimes is pick 3 or 4 exercises she likes to do and perform them with her - then she'll go and jump on a cardio machine and do abs while I finish with the weights.


That's a good idea YM. I really need to sit with her and find out what she's looking for exactly from the gym too to see if this will work. I want her to keep going LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking solid rock! Keep up the hard work.
> 
> How do you like incline CG bench?


Thanks Mike, I appreciate it. I love the Incline CG Bench, but with higher reps my strength sucks, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I hear ya.  I did a wo that had some weeks of reps in the 15-20 range and it was brutal because I had never done anything in the range before.
> 
> Wish my wife would workout with me


Yeah, it kills ya doesn't it?

I wish my wife worked out with me LOL. But I'll take meghan and be happy


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it kills ya doesn't it?
> 
> I wish my wife worked out with me LOL. But I'll take meghan and be happy



Who's Meghan? Okay, I'm being nosey! lol  I figured that was your wife.   

How are you doing?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2004)

Brit is that you in the avi pic? if soooo can you post a bigger pic in your gallery you hottie you!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Who's Meghan? Okay, I'm being nosey! lol  I figured that was your wife.
> 
> How are you doing?


Hey Kerry, no Meghan is not my wife. Lisa is my wife. Meghan is a recent friend that starting running with me in the mornings about 5 months ago and we just spend time together when we can.  How are you?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry, no Meghan is not my wife. Lisa is my wife. Meghan is a recent friend that starting running with me in the mornings about 5 months ago and we just spend time together when we can.  How are you?



I'm great thanks!   
Oh and thanks for filling me in! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

That's what i'm here for babe!  Seen Chiro yet?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

Not yet, supposed to be going in on the 18th, have to say I've been pretty pain free lately!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

Good, glad to hear that!  My elbows have been pretty good lately too. Hopefully I can stay on this program now.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

What's actually the prob with your elbows? Rod has tennis and golfer's elbow and plays neither! lol  His are screwed up from 28 yrs of masonry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

Just really bad tendonitis. I keep having to lay off of weights because of it.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

Are you on any meds for it?  Rod's on everything... not that any of it works!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

Just been seeing the chiro twice a week. It's been much better. I'd never be able to do POWER week and then still be able to lift a weight after before I started with the Chiro. Has he had cortisone shots yet?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just been seeing the chiro twice a week. It's been much better. I'd never be able to do POWER week and then still be able to lift a weight after before I started with the Chiro. Has he had cortisone shots yet?



No, he's on Mobicox and Demerol.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2004)

I get that tendonitis from time to time as well Rock.  I work through it as long as I can until I am forced to lay off for a few weeks.  Then I wrap it when working out. that seems to help


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

I used to work through it too Fire, but I have it in a different place now and when that get's inflamed I literally can't lift a weight. Doc says my CNS shuts down that function when I try. Sucks big time


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2004)

It's in your elbow right?  just try this next time... just once.  go to CVS or  some drug store and buy those elastic elbow wraps.  The good ones that you velcro on.  They really work for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

I've done that and it helps my elbow some but I've also got it down both medial and lateral sides of my forearms. That's what I can't correct and really messes me up. But the straps do help with the elbow part!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2004)

You know what causes that in your forearms.  your getting stronger then your ligamens and tendons. they aren't keeping up.  I had that too.  hahaha  man I've had it all bro.
I used to wrap my forearms as well with ace bandages.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

That sucks!! LOL. This Doc's been doing wonders for me though so that's good. I wouldn't be lifting again right now if I wasn't seeing him.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2004)

Same here Rocky.  If not for my doctor God knows what I'd be like today. (back)


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

Good! Are you going to start a journal here Fire, I miss reading your routines.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Chest RR*

*2nd Chest RR*

*IBB-*
185x8/ 185x5/ 135x12/ 135x10

*Pec Deck-*
135x15/ 135x14/ 135x12

*DB Bench-*
50x15/ 40x21/ 40x21

*Bicycle-*
25/18/16

*Swiss Ball Crunch-*
30/30/30

Great W/O. Totally exhausted my chest and arms. ALOT of rest pauses to get all the reps.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *2nd Chest RR*
> 
> *IBB-*
> 185x8/ 185x5/ 135x12/ 135x10
> ...


You're an animal    Nice increases !


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2004)

An animal, LOL. Thanks. Which one? A little kitty cat or a mouse


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi David


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey there beautiful. How are you today?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

Ha, well I spoke too soon about being pain free! lol  
I am good, waiting for Rod and kids to get home, rented Supersize Me for a little later on.
How about yourself?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm doing good. Only 2 more nights on Mids, but then I won't be on the computer too much for quite awhile  Let me know how you like Supersize Me. Where are you getting pain?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm doing good. Only 2 more nights on Mids, but then I won't be on the computer too much for quite awhile  Let me know how you like Supersize Me. Where are you getting pain?



Pain is in neck.
I have heard only good things about this movie so far... we watched The Punisher Saturday night... it was sooooooooooo bad! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Pain is in neck.
> I have heard only good things about this movie so far... we watched The Punisher Saturday night... it was sooooooooooo bad! lol


Haven't seen punisher yet, but I haven't really heard anything good yet about it. See the Chiro for you neck, bet it'll help.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haven't seen punisher yet, but I haven't really heard anything good yet about it. See the Chiro for you neck, bet it'll help.



Thanks! 
I'm off to train now... I soooo hate training at night! lol
Back later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Back RR*

*Back and Calf RR*

*Bent Row-*
165x10/ 165x10/ 165x9/ 165x8/ 135x11

*CG Pulldown-*
100x14/ 100x14/ 100x15

*Wide Grip Pulldowns-*
80x18/ 70x22/ 70x22

*Good AM-*
95x20/ 115x18/ 115x15

*Sitting Calf-*
55x28/ 55x22/ 55x18

*Donkey Calf-*
50x25/ 50x23

Good workout, thought my back was going to explode, LOL  Not sure if I'm doing the Good AM correct or not, might go back to hypers. Again, did rest pause to get the reps.

Did 27min Elliptical afterwards.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> I'm off to train now... I soooo hate training at night! lol
> Back later.


Have a good w/o. I hate training at night too!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice wo Rock. 
What grip you using on the cg pulldowns ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Back and Calf RR*
> 
> *Bent Row-*
> 165x10/ 165x10/ 165x9/ 165x8/ 135x11
> ...



Hey Rock - how come you are doing such a high rep range on your Pulldowns and CGs??


----------



## Paynne (Oct 14, 2004)

He's doing PRRS II......and is a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rock.
> What grip you using on the cg pulldowns ?


Palms facing each other.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Rock - how come you are doing such a high rep range on your Pulldowns and CGs??


Because I'm in Rep Range week and with phase II the rep schemes are fairly high


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> He's doing PRRS II......and is a glutton for punishment.


Ahhhh, it's awesome, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Shoulders RR*

*Shoulders RR*

Cable Rear Delt- 
35x12/ 35x10/ 35x10/ 30x13 
*Volume- 1510*, _Last RR W/O- 1025_

Side DB Lateral-
20x15/ 20x12/ 15x15
*Volume- 765*, _Last RR W/O- 660_

HS MP-
110x19/ 110x15/ 90x20
*Volume-5540*, _Last RR W/O- 4570_

Reverse Pec Deck-
75x20/ 82.5x20/ 90x18
*Volume-4770*

BB Shrug-
215x18/ 215x15/ 195x18
*Volume- 10605*, _Last RR W/O- 8880_

*Total- 23190*, _Last RR W/O-15135_

Rope Crunch-
110x30/ 110x23/ 110x25

Swiss Ball Crunch- 
30/30/30

Decided to start counting my poundage volume workout to workout and compare the powers to powers, rr to rr and so on. Make sure that I'm upping the total each time. Good w/o's, will post arms in a few


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Arms RR*

*Arms RR*

*CG Incline Press-*
154x9/ 135x8/ 115x11/ 115x11
*Volume- 4915*, Last RR W/O-4540

*BB Curl-*
70x12/ 70x10/ 70x9/ 55x12
*Volume- 2830*, Last RR W/O-2490

*Overhead Cable Tri Ext-*
60x15/ 65x8/ 55x12
*Volume- 2080*, Last RR W/O-2010

*Hammer DB-*
35x15/ 35x12/ 30x15
*Volume- 1485*, Last RR W/O-1185

*Kickback-*
15x20/ 15x12/ 10x20
*Volume- 680*, Last RR W/O-600

*Preacher DB-*
30x15/ 25x10/ 25x11
*Volume- 975*, Last RR W/O-860

*Reverse BB Wrist Curl-*
30x27/ 30x15/ 20x27
*Volume- 1800*

*Total- 14765*, Last RR W/O- 10825

Good Arm w/o. Little pain in the elbow and forearms but I'm still optimistic.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

My job here is changing so I won't be on very much in the future. I'll post when I can, but don't think I've dissapeared


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My job here is changing so I won't be on very much in the future. I'll post when I can, but don't think I've dissapeared


Oh it is ? and how is it changing ? don't tell me if you have to shoot me afterwards.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh it is ? and how is it changing ? don't tell me if you have to shoot me afterwards.


No, not shoot. We prefer for these things to look like accidents, LOL. Actually I'm going on Vehicle patrol so I won't be in a building any longer for long amounts of time. I've also been offered a promotion to security specialist at another building by my manager. Quite a bit more money but also alot more responsibility and work. And 24hr on call. So I don't know if I'll accept that yet or not. We'll see.


----------



## Paynne (Oct 16, 2004)

You're not actually talking about working during work hours are you?  I wouldn't stand for that


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> You're not actually talking about working during work hours are you?  I wouldn't stand for that


That's what I'm trying to get out of LOL


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

How is golf cart patrol?  Sounds like things are going very well for you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

Started yesterday. It's actually really cool, I like it alot. And I may be moving to a new job soon, we'll see.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like your volume is up on every exercise and up about 50% overall.

Good work!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks YM. I felt a good increase from one RR week to the next. I like this new way of examining my w/o's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello


What's up sexy? How are you today?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What's up sexy? How are you today?


Fine thanks darling  And how are you?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Fine thanks darling  And how are you?


How'd you know I was talking to you? LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Chest SHOCK*

*Chest Shock-*

*Pec Deck/Flat BB Bench-*
150/185 x 12/7
165/155 x 10/8
165/135 x 8/11

*Incline Flye/IDB-*
25/60 x 12/8
30/50 x 12/12
30/40 x 12/14
*
Decline HS Dropset-*
190/140/90 x 10/8/10
190/140/90 x 8/7/12

*Rope Crunch-*
110x30/ 23x110/ 110x23

*Swiss Ball-*
10x30/ 10x30/ 10x30


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Back SHOCK*

*Back Shock*

*Pullover/Lat Pulldown-*
155/120 x 12/8
155/100 x 12/12
155/100 x 10/11

*Stiff Arm Pulldown/Reverse BB Row-*
90/135 x 11/10
95/145 x 11/10

*CG Cable Row Dropset-*
100/80/60 x 12/9/15
110/80/60 x 8/8/9

*DB Row Dropset-*
60/40 x 10/8

*DB Shrug Dropset-*
80/60/40 x 12/12/12

*Sitting Calft/Donkey-*
65/90 x 20/20
75/90 x 19/15

*Standing Calf Drop-*
135/85 x 13/7
95x55 x 14/9


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

*155 lb pullovers !!!!!!!!!!!!   YOU FREAKING ANIMAL !!!! WoW  *


Oh . I see you are working the abs too. Good deal .

Killer workouts man


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *155 lb pullovers !!!!!!!!!!!!   YOU FREAKING ANIMAL !!!! WoW  *
> 
> 
> Oh . I see you are working the abs too. Good deal .
> ...


Haha, that's machine pullovers. Prob couldn't lift a 155lb DB, LOL. Yeah, I'm doing abs 2-3 times a week but always aiming for the 30 rep mark or higher. Kinda getting bored with the exercises though.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Just a note for you bud, if you are doing P/RR/S II  on shock week you need to do compound first then iso second then iso/ comp.
So chest you shoulda done;
*Flat BB Bench/ Pec Deck* then
*Incline Flye/IDB*
Back would be;
*Lat Pulldown/ Pullover* then
*Stiff Arm Pulldown/Reverse BB Row*

You picked some great combo's though 



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm doing abs 2-3 times a week but always aiming for the 30 rep mark or higher. Kinda getting bored with the exercises though.


If you are doin 30 reps you are doin em wrong, i usually have to bail at about 12-16!! When i see people doin em wrong and i correct them they usually do about 6 then make a comment like "ohhhh.... fuck!!!!" 
Always slow and controlled!! 
Hard crunch at the top DON'T "SIT UP".... CRUNCH!! Need do on a fitball... lay over the ball and let your head hang down get your abs to extend


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just a note for you bud, if you are doing P/RR/S II  on shock week you need to do compound first then iso second then iso/ comp.
> So chest you shoulda done;
> *Flat BB Bench/ Pec Deck* then
> *Incline Flye/IDB*
> ...



Hey some advice from Mr. Olympia- AWESOME. Been wondering when you were going to help me out with this, LOL. Great, thanks. I'll change that up next time. Check out my shoulder routine tomorrow and see if I got it right for that 

I always use the fit ball and go very slow. I hold the contraction for at least 2 seconds at the top. Don't know what i'm doing wrong


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Yesterday was an hour of cardio, slow paced on elliptical. Kept HR around 130-135


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn,

I don't know how anyone can do an hour of cardio   You are my hero ! LOL  Good job Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh, I LOVE cardio Gary. I really have to restrain, I'd rather do it everyday after my w/o's but I know that's bad. So I plan to do 3 x a week for an hour.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, I LOVE cardio Gary. I really have to restrain, I'd rather do it everyday after my w/o's but I know that's bad. So I plan to do 3 x a week for an hour.


Alright,if yuo say so ! LOL

Hey I resized your back pic in my journal . See if it will work for you .


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Heyo!  3x a week in the gym, or outside, running?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey some advice from Mr. Olympia- AWESOME. Been wondering when you were going to help me out with this, LOL. Great, thanks. I'll change that up next time. Check out my shoulder routine tomorrow and see if I got it right for that
> 
> I always use the fit ball and go very slow. I hold the contraction for at least 2 seconds at the top. Don't know what i'm doing wrong


  Stick 5kg behind ur head then 

Post up then............


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Heyo!  3x a week in the gym, or outside, running?


Now that it's cold I'm inside on the elliptical


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Alright,if yuo say so ! LOL
> 
> Hey I resized your back pic in my journal . See if it will work for you .


Got it, thanks buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Stick 5kg behind ur head then
> 
> Post up then............


I think I got it Pete 

Did Swill ball Crunch yesterday. Tried to hang my head over which is hard since I'm on the very edge of the ball with my ass like everybody at the gym does and we're taught. Had to scoot back further. Anyway I think I got what your talking about. Feels like doing a real decline sit-up now except all the contraction is in the abs, don't feel anything in the hips. Cool. Couldn't do that many, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Shoulders Shock*

*DB Press/Side Lat Raise DB-*70/20 x 8/8
60/15 x 9/11
60/15 x 9/6

*Rear Lat Raise DB/HS MP-*
20/140 x 12/12
20/160 x 12/7
25/100 x 12/15
*
Front Raise Cable Drop-*
40/30/20 x 8/6/8
30/*20/10 x 10/10/13

Reverse Pec Deck Drop-*
135/105/75 x 12/12/12

Tried hovers again, must not be doing them right. 

*Swiss Ball Crunch as per Pete-*
10x16/ 0x13/ 0x12


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning Hottie


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *DB Press/Side Lat Raise DB-*70/20 x 8/8
> 60/15 x 9/11
> 60/15 x 9/6
> 
> ...



Nice Shock workout Rock!!  

Cool AVI too!!!    You have a nice V-shape going!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Hottie


Oh hey, I KNOW that one is for me, LOL. Hey there yourself  How are YOU doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice Shock workout Rock!!
> 
> Cool AVI too!!!    You have a nice V-shape going!!


Thanks YM. I didn't know I was going to use that for an avi, just to show off my tat. I need to take another and flex, try to look ALMOST as good as the rest of you guys, LOL  I have the V thing going until where the pic cuts off at my love handles, haha.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Oct 22, 2004)

Is this the whoring thread?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Haha, no. This is Rock's whoring thread. Check out the # of pages  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25045


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

There's also some whoring going on in Jen's journal if you'd care to whore with us


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Your delts look bigger than your head   Goddamn


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2004)

^^^That's what I was thinking .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2004)

I bet 'Don' agrees...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey that reminds me... is Meghan going to be working out with you this week ?  You thought I forgot didn't ya


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think I got it Pete
> 
> Did Swill ball Crunch yesterday. Tried to hang my head over which is hard since I'm on the very edge of the ball with my ass like everybody at the gym does and we're taught. Had to scoot back further. Anyway I think I got what your talking about. Feels like doing a real decline sit-up now except all the contraction is in the abs, don't feel anything in the hips. Cool. Couldn't do that many, LOL


Yeah i sit about 3/4 on the ball or even a bit more to the top, sounds like you got it though . Do you put your feet up on the wall??



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> *DB Press/Side Lat Raise DB-*70/20 x 8/8
> 
> *Rear Lat Raise DB/HS MP-*
> 
> ...


 Spot on workout big fella 
How are you doing hovers?? I always do them at the end of my ab work too...
Your avi Rocks Rock  You have some great muscle buddy  



			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Hottie


Now i am jealous


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Rock,

Good to meet ya on Friday.   Nice Avi


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Rock!  Wassup?   SOOOOO??? DETAILS..how did your 'meet' with Iain go?  How was the rest of your weekend?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Hottie


Hey there, I like that name, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your delts look bigger than your head   Goddamn


I've just got a super small head, LOL. Actually my delts only really show in that pose, otherwise they are hidden.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I bet 'Don' agrees...


Oh, I think me and 'Don' are through. I sent him your way


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey that reminds me... is Meghan going to be working out with you this week ?  You thought I forgot didn't ya


Hey Gary. No, we ended up running. She's busy during some of the mornings and she wants a block of like 5 days she can go first. Maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Ris, thanks for the help. How's it going? Ready for me to MOVE out there yet? LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey Rock,
> 
> Good to meet ya on Friday.   Nice Avi


Thanks Iain, it was nice meeting you too. It's weird to just meet someone, but have them know so much about you already, LOL. Kinda cool.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey Rock!  Wassup?   SOOOOO??? DETAILS..how did your 'meet' with Iain go?  How was the rest of your weekend?


Hey there hottie  

It was pretty awesome meeting Iain. He is bigger (in a muscular way) than I expected. Really nice. We went to a bar called the Cowboy Cafe and got to watch two drunk women start to get into a catfight. Pretty funny and sad at the same time. Wish Iain lived around here, would be a cool guy to hang around with!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

Are you working now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you working now?


yeah, sorta. doing vehicle patrol, but i'm in a building right now. So hard to work with everything in my head and heart now though.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

Just cought the thread buddy.  You will live through this, and brighter days are ahead.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Jake. Doesn't feel like it right now, but at least I know I'm finally doing the right thing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

I've got 3 workouts to post, but I don't really feel like posting them right now.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Ris, thanks for the help. How's it going? Ready for me to MOVE out there yet? LOL


Come on over anytime... you are more than welcome


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there hottie
> 
> It was pretty awesome meeting Iain. He is bigger (in a muscular way) than I expected. Really nice. We went to a bar called the Cowboy Cafe and got to watch two drunk women start to get into a catfight. Pretty funny and sad at the same time. Wish Iain lived around here, would be a cool guy to hang around with!




Coooooooool....sounds like a great time was had by both of you   
Are you going to any halloween parties this weekend?  Strip and go as a hottie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Coooooooool....sounds like a great time was had by both of you
> Are you going to any halloween parties this weekend?  Strip and go as a hottie!


Haha, I don't think anyone will appreciate me w/out clothes  Are you going to any parties? I'll prob be called into work I imagine


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Leg Shock*

*Friday*

*Squat/Leg Ext-*
165/90 x 10/10
185/90 x 10/11

*Leg Ext/Leg Press-*
90/360 x 10/12
90/450 x 10/10

*Leg Ext Drop-*
95/55/30 x 10/9/10

*SLDL/Leg Curl-*
185/120 x 10/10
185/120 x 10/8

*Iso Leg Curl Drop-*
70/30 x 10/10

*Sitting Calf/Donkey Calf/Standing Calf-*
85/90/135 x 20/20/9


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, I don't think anyone will appreciate me w/out clothes  Are you going to any parties? I'll prob be called into work I imagine



Don't sell yourself short     Was invited to a party by the boyfriend of a friend...but the friend and the boyfriends split up the other night so I think the invite is dead now..ha ha  I think Lisa and I are gonna go see Ladder 49 Sat night (and dinner before, of course)...I heard it's really good.  Where do you work that they call you in at a time when you should be partying?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Arms Shock*

*Saturday

Bench/Skullcrush-*
155/80 x 11/7
165/60 x 9/11

*Preacher/Hammer DB-*
85/30 x 10/10
85/30 x 6/10

*Pushdown/ Overhead Cable Ext-*
100/50 x 12/10
110/50 x 9/8

*Cable Rope Hammer/Cable Curl-*
60/60 x 12/8
70/50 x 10/10

*1 arm Reverse Pushdown Drop-*
35/20/10 x 12/10/10

*DB Curl Drop-*
35/30/25 x 10/9/10

*Wrist Curl/Reverse Wrist Curl-*
60/30 x 20/20
60/30 x 19/18

Did 1 hour cardio in morning. W/O in evening.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Don't sell yourself short     Was invited to a party by the boyfriend of a friend...but the friend and the boyfriends split up the other night so I think the invite is dead now..ha ha  I think Lisa and I are gonna go see Ladder 49 Sat night (and dinner before, of course)...I heard it's really good.  Where do you work that they call you in at a time when you should be partying?


Let me know if you like the movie.  I work in homeland security. Everyone else probably wants to party, so I'll prob go in and fill in. Not much of a partyier (?)


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Chest POWER*

*Monday-*

*Bench-*
255x1/ *265x1*/ 270 x miss/ 255x1/ 260x1/ 225x4

*Incline DB-*
*100x6*/ 100x4/ 95x6

*Decline BB-* 
185x5/ 195x4/ 195x4

*Pec Deck- * 
195x6/ 210x6/ *225x4*

So upset I didn't hit 270. Oh well, next time. Kinda hurt my arms too


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Back POWER*

*Yesterday

Weighted Pull-up-*
30x1/ 35x1/* 40x1*/ 40x1/ 40x1/ 40x1

*Bent Row- * 
205x5/ 205x5/ 185x7 (Think I'll switch to chest supported for power week)

*Dead-*
405x1/ *425x1/ 435x1/ 435x1/ 445x1* (Think I had some angst to work out)

*Cable Row-*
150x6/ 155x4/ 150x5

*Shrug BB-*
315x6/ 315x5/ 315x5

*Sitting Calf-*
135x6/ 180x6/ *195x4*

*Standing Calf-*
240x6/ 260x5


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Today*

Cardio for 1 hour. Arms are killing me again right now. Hope to work through it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2004)

Good job on both days!!  Your strength is really coming along Rock!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good job on both days!!  Your strength is really coming along Rock!!


Thanks YM. I just hope i didn't set myself back again by overdoing it with my elbow. It hurts just to open a door right now, LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice workouts Rock !   Looks like you need to update your sig


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice workouts Rock !   Looks like you need to update your sig


Thanks Gramps  I might wait until Friday and see if my squat goes up too. Only 5 lbs up on bench, but I'm only 5lbs away from my Dead Goal  Although I kinda felt something tear a bit on that last Dead. Might be almost time for my 3rd hernia surgery, LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gramps  I might wait until Friday and see if my squat goes up too. Only 5 lbs up on bench, but I'm only 5lbs away from my Dead Goal  Although I kinda felt something tear a bit on that last Dead. Might be almost time for my 3rd hernia surgery, LOL.


You are kidding about the hernia stuff , right ? !


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You are kidding about the hernia stuff , right ? !


LOL, unfortunately no. The 445 took awhile going up and just as I was finishing straightening I felt a hot pain in that area. I've had 2 other hernia's and kinda know the feeling of them now.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

Sheesshh Rock !


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ahhh, it was bound to happen anyway. Better sooner than later.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Yesterday
> 
> Weighted Pull-up-*
> 30x1/ 35x1/* 40x1*/ 40x1/ 40x1/ 40x1
> ...


dam...I used to be stronger than you....keep kicking ass, brotha!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2004)

You benched 165 for 60 reps??


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Morning   Hope you're feeling better today..that injury sounds painful!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 28, 2004)

445 x 1 Deads, wholly Fuck, you are dwarfing me.  Keep it up  

Glad to see you and Lisa were able to talk about things.  Keep your head on your shoulders, you've got a good thing there 

Excuse my language, but damn I had no other way of putting it, nice.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam...I used to be stronger than you....keep kicking ass, brotha!


Your prob still stronger than me. I just get lucky sometimes


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You benched 165 for 60 reps??


Huh?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning   Hope you're feeling better today..that injury sounds painful!


Which injury, LOL  If it's the hernia your talking about, no big deal there. No pain really, yet LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 445 x 1 Deads, wholly Fuck, you are dwarfing me.  Keep it up
> 
> Glad to see you and Lisa were able to talk about things.  Keep your head on your shoulders, you've got a good thing there
> 
> Excuse my language, but damn I had no other way of putting it, nice.


Thanks Iain. I think that's it for heavy deads for awhile though, LOL. I think it may be adding to the arm pain also. I plan to lower it and do more reps.

And thanks with the Lisa thing  Last night we had a really good talk and made quite a bit of progress. 

And a good thing is she's not threatened by Meghan. I was worried she would be, but that was one thing we talked about too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Shoulders Power*

Smith MP-
205x1/ 225x1/ 225x1/ 225x0 Miss/ 205x1/ 215x1/ 215x1

Sitting DB Side Lat Raise- 
35x6/ 35x4/ 30x7

Front Cable Raise-
50x6/ 50x6/ 55x4

Reverse Pec Deck- 
150x7/ 165x6/ 172.5x 6

BB Shrug- 
315x6/ 315x6/ 315x6


Not real happy with the w/o today. MP actually went down. Don't know if it's because I'm cutting (or trying) or if the mental aspect wasn't there. 

Damn, my arms are really hurting right now though. This will probably be the last Power week for awhile. Need to know when to call it quits I guess.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 28, 2004)

I am not reading your journal any more you make me look like a pussy


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I am not reading your journal any more you make me look like a pussy


LOL, whatever man! Somehow I get lucky with the POWER week. When I do higher reps though I'm the biggest wimp.  With you doing Westside your going to shoot past me in 2 weeks!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Rock. Looks like you found a good one, hang on to her  

How are you liking PRRS II?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2004)

225 on MP is a lot Rock!!   Nice job


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2004)

445 on deads.  Holy moly Rock.  I agree with you though, maybe you should back off of them for awhile (that way maybe I can catch up  ).  Seriously though, rest up and concentrate on squats, hyperextensions, rack pulls, SLDL's, etc for 3 or 4 weeks before trying another pull.  That's all assuming you DON'T have another hernia.

Your mils are looking good too brotha .


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hey Rock. Looks like you found a good one, hang on to her
> 
> How are you liking PRRS II?


Yeah, I agree with you. Thanks

I like PRRS II but it's killing my elbow again. I think it's time to do my own thing and not worry about training programs so much anymore. Hmmmm... Time to start a new journal maybe ?!?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 225 on MP is a lot Rock!!   Nice job


Thanks YM. I really feel it alot more in my Tri's though than my delts. That kinda bothers me, and I was able to do all my sets with 225 last time and today I had to drop the weight, kinda ruined my w/o.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> 445 on deads.  Holy moly Rock.  I agree with you though, maybe you should back off of them for awhile (that way maybe I can catch up  ).  Seriously though, rest up and concentrate on squats, hyperextensions, rack pulls, SLDL's, etc for 3 or 4 weeks before trying another pull.  That's all assuming you DON'T have another hernia.
> 
> Your mils are looking good too brotha .


Thanks JD! Those are racked deads by the way, about 4 inches below the knee. I can't do that from the floor I don't think. 

I've actually HAD this hernia for a few years, just been waiting for it to rip more before surgery. Looks like I might get my wish... Yeahhhh  J/K.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

why would you wait for it to get worse  before doing anything ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> why would you wait for it to get worse  before doing anything ?


Because as small as it is most Doc's won't touch it yet. It was just a very small tear. If the tear is larger, then when you have surgery, they can reinforce it stronger. That's what I was told at least.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Because as small as it is most Doc's won't touch it yet. It was just a very small tear. If the tear is larger, then when you have surgery, they can reinforce it stronger. That's what I was told at least.


Gotcha !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey handsome...wassssssssssssssssssssssssup?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=805399#post805399


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your prob still stronger than me. I just get lucky sometimes


no brotha...I've been slacking...BAD! I've had a REALLY bad year..and neglected myself and pretty much shut off. I"m getting back into a groove now so.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no brotha...I've been slacking...BAD! I've had a REALLY bad year..and neglected myself and pretty much shut off. I"m getting back into a groove now so.....


Alright, let's see you come kick some ASS buddy


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no brotha...I've been slacking...BAD! I've had a REALLY bad year..and neglected myself and pretty much shut off. I"m getting back into a groove now so.....




              Groooooooooovin' baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

you know...if u stare at those dancing banans long enough...they are kind of hypnotic...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, let's see you come kick some ASS buddy


on my way, brotha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you know...if u stare at those dancing banans long enough...they are kind of hypnotic...



  You have too much time on your hands


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

who are you kidding? I have THREE jobs!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> who are you kidding? I have THREE jobs!



Well ya know, they expect you to actually WORK at those jobs 

    Arent' we done with this journal?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

heh heh...I do!
Today is an off day, so I am just relaxxing and catching up with my IM friends!
so...how you doin' you little Canadian hottie?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heh...I do!
> Today is an off day, so I am just relaxxing and catching up with my IM friends!
> so...how you doin' you little Canadian hottie?



I'm splendiferous thanks!  So are you in the competition? Seems there's quite the interest in it..it will be soooooooooo cool.  I'm assuming this has been done at IM before...DO you know what the thread was called?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was thinking of looking at it....
there was a link somewhere. I am guessing it is in the competition part of the site?


----------

